
Ask HN: Any tips for an introvert engineer that is becoming a manager soon? - parpam
I&#x27;ll be managing a team of six starting next week. This is my first time being in a management position, any tips?
======
neuroticfish
Having been an introverted engineer you probably already know how much of a
blessing you're going to be to other engineers who just want to be left alone
to do their work. Only suggestion I would make (since I imagine that you, as
an introvert, will already be pretty hands-off) is to occasionally ask
yourself if what you're doing is making life easier for your engineers. Do
they have roadblocks that you're able to remove? If removing that roadblock
means a quick email, do it now and your engineers will appreciate you for it.
Remember that your job is to manage and not to be a boss and you'll do just
fine.

One quick addendum: if you're able to let your engineers work the way they way
that they work best (i.e., remote, flexible hours, etc.), do it.

------
greenyoda
This topic comes up frequently on HN. Here's a recent discussion with lots of
interesting comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18011381](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18011381)

